# HID replacement electrical question



## SID67 (Jul 21, 2006)

Great forum you guys, decided to create an account and ask a question!

Simple question really, I'm in the process of getting a set of '06 OEM HID Headlights for my '06 Altima and I'm wondering if I need to upgrade any wiring like my harnesses or can I do a straight headlight swap? Thanks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

straight headlight swap.. you can do it.. of course you gotta cut and splice some wires up.. but since your car wasn't designed for HID's in the first place your better off getting an aftermarket wiring harness to make sure you don't blow the ballasts because of high currents or something with the electrical.. keep in mind that something that wasn't supposed to be there in the first place.. is and will always be an alteration no matter how OEM it is.. but damn.. OEM headlights ? you got money like that.. cause those suckers are very .. very .. very expensive


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, Yes they are! This quote from the dealership says............. drumroll please................
.................................................................................
$1,287.05
Part numbers 26010-3z725 and 26060-3z725

Sid, you are one lucky mother... well you know.
You HOLD on to those babies like its your LIFE. lucky bastard. LOL but let us see some pics of em!


----------



## SID67 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I know they're expensive, but I was mulling between the headlights or a 42 inch LCD tv... decided since I dont watch alot of tv the headlights would be a better purchase! (Plus since my car's still quite new, I'm going to slowly ease in the mechanical upgrades) Decided to go OEM cause I have a few connections to a body shop, so hopefully I can get them with minimal (if any!) markup... but we'll see. Guess you guys don't come across too many people going OEM!

I would almost think that the stock wiring would be sufficient to run HIDs. Specifically, my Altima is a '06 3.5SE. I know the Xenon headlights are available as an upgrade for the SE but only in the US (and I live in Canada). *So* to make things simple for Nissan, at least in my logic, I would figure the wiring would be compatable with both HID and halogen headlights that only need to be plugged in according to each custom order. (So my car is designed for it, but not)

But still, upgrading the harness would be a smart idea regardless... (though off the top of my head, I believe that Xenon bulbs actually draw less current than halogens) cdmorenot, you mention splicing... do you think that would be necessary? I know splicing is needed when you're mixing bulb types (ie H1 to H7) but I would figure the connectors would be compatable. I guess no one on the forum has done this, so the only way to find out is for me to do this then!

Now hopefully my "supplier" pulls through...!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no.. a few people on the forum have gone OEM .. there's this kid from Canada with a red 3.5 that did it not too long ago... not too many people go OEM cause in my opinion it's not worth it unless the cops in your area are extremely tough on headlights... instead of dropping 1g on an OEM set up i would drop 1.5g on a custom retrofit job .... they do come as an option but they are installed at the factory .. never at the dealer.. they draw alot less current while they are operating ..but the ballasts draw alot at start up... super high voltage.. im sure you're gonna have to splice a few wires up but use quick connects or something so you don't have a sloppy installation..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

1.5g on a retrofit??? wow...


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, 1.5G is high. Guys sell some nice retrofit jobs for around $600. I personally went with an HID kit for $250. The best thing about OEM HIDs are the reflectors. That's the only difference. Yes, the price is high because they come with bulbs (maybe?) ballasts and ignitors. But, an aftermarket kit can be used to power OEM hids. The reflectors have shields to prevent glare in the hid ones. OEM reflector HID's, I feel, are a waste. Projectors are different story, but the altima's headlights don't look right with them.

No need to upgrade wiring. The ballasts and ignitors control the voltage. The OEM hids should have a connector somewhere that you can trace back and plug right in. But, if not, you can cut and splice.


----------

